# Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?



## Agalatze (5. September 2004)

ich habe vor mir ein schönes köderdreibein zu kaufen.
bislang gefallen mir aber alle die ich bisher gesehen habe nicht wirklich gut.
wie sieht euer dreibein aus ?
ich brauche auf jedenfall 6-8 haken wo ich meine ersatzsysteme hängen habe. dazu natürlich ein fach für wattwürmer.und vielleicht ne möglichkeit die rute abzustellen.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. schonmal vielen dank im vorraus #6


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Moin Agalatze,

ich habe mir mein Köderdreibein selbstgebaut, leider habe ich davon keine Photos.
Da meine Angelsachen in Pinneberg bei meinen Eltern stehen, kann ich Dir erst nächste Woche ein paar Bilder schicken.

Gruß Brandungsfutzi


----------



## Agalatze (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

das wäre super !
ich glaube sowas was ich brauche gibt es auch garnicht zu kaufen.
dann sind ideen immer willkommen wenn man sich so ein teil bauen möchte.
vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Yupii (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

@ Agalatze

moin, warst Du denn am 30. Auf dem Riff?

Habe Dich von der Mole aus nicht gesehen 
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Agalatze (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

hallo yupii !
nein leider nicht. bin total gefrustet deswegen. und nun klappt das auch erstmal nicht bis wir wieder hin können. aber dafür wollen wir die ostsee im herbst unsicher machen.
wie wars denn bei euch ? ich hoffe ihr habt richtig schöne fische gefangen !!!


----------



## Yupii (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

guckst Du unter Angeln in Dänemark, Schweden.....

Da werden Sie geholfen 
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Moin,
ich habe mir ein Preiswertes Fotostativ von hama gekauft und das umgebaut. Funzt einwandfrei.


----------



## Agalatze (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

super idee mit dem stativ !!!!!!!!! 
was kostet denn sowas ?
ich denke mir so langsam dass es wirklich am besten ist sich sein dreibein selber zu bauen. man hat halt zu individuelle ansprüche. und so baut man sich genau das was man möchte !


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich habe mir ein Preiswertes Fotostativ von hama gekauft und das umgebaut. Funzt einwandfrei.



@Jörg
hast du vielleicht ein Foto davon, würde mich mal Interessieren.

Bis jetzt bin ich immer ohne ausgekommen, aber mit ist glaube ich besser.
Keine Fliegenden Würmer  :q mehr und fertige Vorfächer auf griff. #6 

Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Noch nen Dreibein? What 4? Wir haben doch sowieso schon eines mit. Bei meinem Ian Golds gibts vorne sowieso Haken zum Vorfächeraufhängen dran. Diese Hakenleiste besteht aus Edelstahlhaken (Selberbiegen aus Fahrradspeichen), nem Alublechstreifen und 2 Rohrklammern für 2€ aus dem Baumarkt, die auf die Frontbeine Geklipst werden, und das ganze zusätzlich Stabilisieren. Voila.

Und die Würmer lagern Griffbereit daneben. An den Haken, wo man die Beschwerung dranhängt, hängt bei mir ein alter Alutopf, wo die Würmer reinkommen, und in den ich unten in den Boden noch nen Haken für die Beschwerung geschraubt hab.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Is alles richtig Holger aber so ein Dreibein mit würmern und allem drum und dran in Stehhöhe ist echt genial. Ich hab meines jetzt seit 4 Jahren und geb es nicht mehr her. Davon ab wiegt so ein Fotostativ echt nicht die Welt und ist in jedem Rutenfutteral unter zubringen.
Ich such mal ob ich ein Foto finde oder mach nacher mal eins.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

So ich noch mal mit Bildern.
Also als Stativ habe ich das preiswerteste von Hama genommen das es damals gab. ich glaube 50 Mark oder so waren das. Dann noch eine Teilekiste aus dem Baumarkt für 10 Mark und etwas kleinarbeit. Áber alles ziemlich einfach. Auch zum Montagen anhängen habe ich mir kleine Messinghaken gebogen. Unten kann man wie beim Brandungsdreibein auch einen Beutel mit Sand oder Steinen anhängen damit das Teil nicht so schnell umfällt. In den Kasten hinein habe ich Armaflex selbstklebende Isolierung geklebt damit die Würmies im Winter nicht so schnell frieren. Seit dem ich das Dreibein beim fische dabei habe ist mir jedenfalls noch kein Wurm kaputt gefrohren.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Danke Jörg #6 

Einfache aber geniale Lösung finde ich. #r


----------



## Agalatze (6. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

klasse jörg !!! du hast an alles gedacht. genau so habe ich mir ungefähr mein wunschdreibein vorgestellt. werde zum wochenende mal die materialien kaufen und werde anfangen zu basteln. vielen dank !

@ gerätefetischist
sicher hast du recht dass es für viele ausreichend ist, aber bei mir nicht. ich habe das ian golds, nur wenn man die systeme bei etwas mehr wind aufhängt dann vertüddeln die. dazu muss ich meine systeme beködern können und gleichzeitig meine rutenspitzen im auge haben. und am liebsten 8 haken für systeme zum aufhängen. aber trotzdem vielen dank für dein tip !!!
wenn ich mein dreibein fertig gebaut habe setze ich mal ein bild rein.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Naja, ich muss halt nur eines schleppen, und hab dieselbe leistung in Grün. Mit einer längeren Aluleiste kann man auch mehr Haken anbringen. Und wenn mir jetzt noch jemand erzählen will, dass die Vorfächer an einem Extradreibein bei Wind nie vertüddeln, dann kann ich ihn eines besseren Belehren. Da müsste man schon für jedes Vorfach ein Extradreibein haben, dass man da nichts tüddeln kann.

Aber jeder wie er mag. Einfache Foto-Stative gibts übrigens bei Ebay teils hinterhergeschmissen. Und als Box würde sich auch die Kleine Coleman Kühlbox "Fliplid 6" prima eignen 17x19x27cm Aussen. Die ist so schon von Haus aus genial Isoliert. Meine hat 3€ + Versand gekostet. Sind aber sehr selten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Agalatze (7. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

ich wollte die leiste auch nen meter lang machen damit nicht soviel vertüddelt.
na klar kann es da auch passieren. wenns richtig pustet dann bräuchte man wirklich für jedes system nen dreibein.
gucke gleich mal bei ebay nach stativen.
und wo bekommt man die coleman boxen her ?
hast du die auch bei ebay gekauft ? hört sich gut an das ding !!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Die Colemanbox hab ich von Ebay. Im Laden sind sie aber auch nicht viel Teurer als Ebay mit Versandkosten. (bei Raven.nl 15€; Take 6 heisst das Teil da) Nur sowohl bei Ebay, wie auch im Laden sind die Teile recht selten zu finden.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Da ist doch schon eine:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77561&item=7101200605&rd=1 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Agalatze (10. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

ach so sieht das ding aus. 
genaus so eine box habe ich in der küche. die habe ich immer mit ins freibad genommen oder an see zum kühlen. das teil ist optimal !
vielen dank nochmal für den tip. bin bei ebay auch schon am bieten wegen des stativs.
dann kanns ja bald richtig los gehen...


----------



## Blackmore (10. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Es gibt doch genug preiswerte Rutendreibeine im ebay. Warum selber bauen oder taugen die nichts. Anmerkung: Bin keine Brandungsangler will mir aber jetzt auch Material zulegen weil ich im Oktober nach Jütland fahre.


----------



## Agalatze (10. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

ich möchte ein spezielles haben. und die man so kaufen kann genügen meinen ansprüchen nicht. für den "normalen" brandungsangler sind die meisten aber völlig ok.


----------



## brandungsteufel (10. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Hi

Ich habe schon viele Dreibeine gesehen.
Habe selbst 3 Stück.

Aber das was du suchst kann man nicht kaufen. Da hilft wirklich nur ein Selbstbau mit vernüftigen Materialien.

MFG


----------



## MichaelB (10. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Moin,

ich denke, daß man bei den Preisen bei ebay vom Selbstbau absehen sollte - bei durchschnittlich 10 Pi€pen für ein teleskopierbares Dreibein ( Foto-Staiv ) lohnt der Aufwand m.E. nicht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (11. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

ich denke schon dass es sich lohnt. zum einem bekommt man ja leider nichtmal für 20 euro ein gutes dreibein und zum anderen kann man sich das dreibein genau nach seinen wünschen und vorstellungen fertigen. das zweite ist bei mir das wesentliche.


----------



## suurhusen (12. September 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Moin zusammen,
nachdem ich das hier gelsen und gesehen habe werde ich mich wohl auch an den Selberbau machen. Mir het das schon lange im Kopf rum.
Dabei meine ich weniger aus der Sicht der Würmer sondern aus der Sicht des Rückens. Weil es wir langsam trimm dich wenn du mit drei Ruten an der Brandung stehts und jedes mal 9 Würmer vom Boden heben mußt.
Das HAMA- Stativ scheint da richtig gut zu sein. 

Wenn es fertig ist kommen Bilder.,,,,,,

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Tino (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Frage an alle zu diesem Thema.

Warum vertüddeln Eure Vorfächer wenn sie am Dreibein hängen? ;+ 

Würde mich mal interessieren.

Ich will nicht klugsch......,aber ich hänge sie mit Blei an,da passiert nichts. |kopfkrat 

Bis dann


----------



## Agalatze (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

@ tino
ich habe immer ein jutebeutel am dreibein hängen wo die haken sehr gerne mal reinpieken und dann schwer wieder rauszubekommen sind. dazu der wind. bei geringen windstärken alles kein problem, aber sobald es etwas doller wird sind die bei meinem dreibein zu eng nebeneinander und es kommt zum tüddel !


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Agalatze,

ich wollte Dir immer noch Bilder von meinem schicken, habe ich aber vergessen.
Werde es am Samstag mitbringen, dann kannst Du es Dir ja anschauen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Hallo Agalatze
Wenn man die Haken in die Clips einhängt dann passiert es eigentlich nicht.Jedenfalls bei mir.Dann noch 180gr.Blei ans System und vertüddeln tut sich da nichts.Habe ich jedenfalls noch nicht gehabt.

Gruß Tino


----------



## Klaus S. (19. November 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Hallo @all,

hier nun paar Bilder von meinem Köderdreibein zum nachbauen. Es sind alles Teile aus dem Baumarkt und die Materialkosten belaufen sich mit Halogenlampe auf ca. 30 € (das Stativ ist vom Flohmarkt für 6 €). Die Einlage für die Würmer besteht aus Styrodur (ist fester und feinporiger als Styropur). Alle Schrauben und Bleche sind aus Alu oder V2A (also können auch Salzwasser ab). Der Deckel wird von einen Magnet (in das Rohr eingeklebt) gehalten (Türmagnet). 
Viel Spaß beim basteln  

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. November 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

.....noch zwei Detailbilder


----------



## Katze_01 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Moin


@ Klaus S

Puah, kluges und gut durchdachtes Ding.

Sieht Spitze aus, besonders gefällt mir die Rutenauflage an der Seite.

Anerkennung!!!

Katze


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. November 2004)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Saubere Arbeit Klaus. Gut gemacht. #6


----------



## Katze_01 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Moin

Boardies



Ich dachte mir, ich hole den Tread mal aus der Versenkung.


Als mir vor kurzen ne Idee kam, hab ich mir ein neues Dreibein zusammengeschraubt.



Resultat war das mein Reisedreibein über war und ich es endlich Leid war zum Wurmauffädeln im Sand rumzukriechen.


Also hab ich ein wenig geschraubt, gesägt und geklebt.

Fazit:

Die Metallteile sind aus Alu oder Messing.



Das Dreibein ist von Cormoran und hat Links und Rechts die Möglichkeit zur Ablage von 2 Ruten oder Vorfächern. Außerdem kann man einen Sack/Beutel einhängen



Das Fach mit Deckel ist mit Styrodur ausgekleidet, damit die Wattis nicht frieren.



Im vorderen Fach ist ein Klotz aus Moosgummi eingeklebt (Leihgabe meiner Tochter)

der Bohrungen hat um die Wurmnadeln einzustecken oder Haken zu parken.



Der Rest des Faches hat genug Platz für eine meiner Sortimentskistchen.



Links und Rechts auf dem vorderen Fach ist noch ein Alu Profil zum ablegen der Wurmnadeln.



Über eine Beleuchtung denke ich noch nach, obwohl die Kopflampe wohl ausreicht und der gesamte Aufbau Hell lackiert ist



Kostenfaktor ca. 25 € / 20€ allein fürs Dreibein



Katze


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Super Teil Katze. Sowas will ich mir jetzt auch bauen, ich denke, dass ich auch ein fertiges Dreiben nehme und dann eine Box oben drauf setzte, das halte ich für besser als das Geschraube an den Fotostativen...


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

im ´05 Askari (S.391), gibt es ein Dreibein für 17,95 Euro.

Vom Preis her wie ein Fotostativ, allerdings kann ich über das Material nichts sagen.
Ist ja immer so eine Sache bei dem Verein. |uhoh:


----------



## Micky (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Je länger ich hier im AB bin (und das ist noch nicht wirklich lange), merke ich immer mehr, wo und wie ich mir das Angeln erleichtern kann, *ABER:*

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch zwei alte Teleskop-Prügel für die Brandung
Aufrüstung: 2 x Cormoran Seacor Surf 4,20m und ne DEGA Peitsche dazu

Bis vor kurzem reichten zwei einfache Rutenständer die ich für den (JEDEN) Strand benutze
Aufrüstung: 1 x Brandungsdreibein (Eisele) + 1 x Brandungsdreibein Cormoran

Bis vor kurzem bin ich grundsätzlich mit 40er Schnur ausgekommen.
Aufrüstung: Inzwischen beschäftige ich mich damit ob monofil oder geflochten, Schlagschnur etc. #d 

Bis vor kurzem hab ich ne Rolle gehabt, die ausreichend 40er Schnur aufgenommen hat.
Aufrüstung: 2 x DEGA Seapoin P 601 (mit Schlagschnur)

Bis vor kurzem war ich Schönwetterangler.
Aufstieg: Inzwischen ernannter Hardcoreangler und das in nicht mal zwei Monaten... |kopfkrat #h 

Jetzt bin ich drauf und dran mein altes Fotostativ zum angeln umfunktionieren.
Jungs, so geht das nicht weiter... #6 aber Eure Ideen, Tipps, Anregungen etc. werden mir langsam zu teuer...:q
Wenn ich dazu noch an meine beiden Kumpels denke... die haben in zwei Monaten mehr für´s Angeln ausgegeben wie in den vergangenen Jahren zuvor zusammen.
Ich denke mal dass ich bei Marcy bald ne goldene Kundenkarte bekomme|rotwerden


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Tja Micky,
so ist das halt, aber ich denke da bist du nicht der einzige  .


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Moin Micky,
willkomen im Club.
"schön das sie hier geholfen wurde."


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Oh Micky das was du durchmachst mache ich auch gerade durch ! Erst habe ich vor kurzem mir die Byron Brandungsruten und die SPRO Power Caster Brandungsrollen gekauft ! Nun is ja eine der Ruten kaputt ! Ich hoffe das ich das Geld wiederbekomme oder Ersatz ! Gestern war ich mit Sylverpasi , Bulli und Hendrik in Kaltenkirchen bei Moritz !! Erstmal ein super Laden ! Nun waren wir da und ich habe wieder zugeschlagen : Ich mußte zwei Shimano Beast Master Surfruten mitnehmen  , sie haben gerufen nimm uns mit ! Und dann zeigte mir der Verkäufer noch die Fenwick HMG und ich habe mich sofort verliebt ! Ich mußte alle drei kaufen ! 

So ist das nun mal mit unserem lieben Hobby angeln !



MfG Maik


----------



## haukep (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Na toll, und mir sagt keiner Bescheid, wenn es nach Kaltenkirchen geht...


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Hauke ich muß eh nochmal hin um mir ne Pilkrute zu kaufen ! Wir können dann ja zusammen fahren !!



MfG Maik


----------



## haukep (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Das mal ne Maßnahme! Wann wolltest Du denn hin?


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Ich hab noch keine Plan ! Irgendwann demnächst ! Muß erstmal wieder ein bißchen was sparen ! Das können wir ja kurzfristig entscheiden ! Am besten ist am Mo ,Die ,Fr oder eben Sa !!



MfG Maik


----------



## haukep (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Gut, dann aber besser vor der Mille Tour, denn ich brauch da noch ne Menge Sachen...


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Meine Nummer hast du ja ! Meld dich und dann gehts ab !!


----------



## haukep (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Die hab ich nicht  Schick mal ne PN


----------



## wodibo (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Ich hab den Thread mal aus der Versenkung geholt :m
Wenns mit meinem Job klappt, werd ich wohl wieder zurück nach Berlin ziehen und dann will ich mich mit der Brandung beschäftigen.
Kann mal jemand ein Foto einstellen, wie das Köderdreibein im Einsatz am Wasser ausschaut? Und vor allem würde mich mal eine Fotoserie interessieren, die mir zeigt, wie Ihr auswerft. Das sind ja teils urige Gewaltwürfe! Hab zwar schon so egriffe wie Schlagschnur gehört und hab auch gesehn, das die Vorfächer komplett vor dem Wurf im Sand lagen. Aber das muß doch beim Werfen bremsen, wenn sich das Vorfach erst vom Boden abheben muß.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

Moin wodi,
mein Köderdreibein kannst du hier auf der ersten Seite sehen, etwas später ist glaube ich auch das von Klaus.S zu sehen.
Das mit dem werfen ist schlecht auf Fotos zu zeigen das machen wir leive wenn du dann mal da bist. Kommst am besten nach Meschendorf wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## dmoppel (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie sieht Euer Köderdreibein aus ?*

das mit der Beleuchtung der Wurmkiste kommt echt gut.
Ich selber habe ein Aludreibein von einem Fernrohr, darauf eine isolierte selbstgebaute Holzkiste mit einem Plastikgefäss,etwa grosse Kartoffelsalatkiste.
In diesem einsatz sind seitlich 4 lila LED,s eingebaut die durch 2 kleine Batterien gespeist werden.
Was mir nur noch nicht gefällt ist der Ausschalter an der Seite, könnte beim Transport abbrechen.
Also wenn ihr an der küste etwas lila leuchten seht...
Gruss Dirk


----------

